# New guy looking for tractor advice



## Jdick (May 1, 2011)

Hello, 
I 'm in southern ohio outside columbus. I'm looking for a tractor to take care of general work around the house/horse pasture. We have two horses in a 5 acres pasture. The ground is mostly flat with only a 8 foot grade change from the lowest to the highest area.

General tasks would include:

Bush hogging/finish mower
PostHole auger
Tilling garden

I am looking to spend about $ 5000 to have all the implements. I can find 8n and 9n in my area for $ 2500 pretty easily.. I'm aware I need a overrunning clutch for these tractors

Thoughts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Get any snow there worth plowing? Have you considered a loader for doing chores?


----------



## Jdick (May 1, 2011)

Driveway is only 100 feet and we dont shovel or plow it. a loader I think would be a bonus but not necessary. Can a loader be added fairly easily?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would look for a newer diesel tractor in the 20-30 horsepower range. 8n and 9n fords have poor hydraulics and very poor brakes. power steering will make a days work much more enjoyable. It would be great if you could take someone with you who knows what to look for. Beware a tractor with a fresh paint job. you can paint a rotted lemon bright yellow and it looks fine until you find what is inside.
Best of luck and let us know what you find


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

For what its worth: I was in the same position. I have a 2-3 acre pasture, 2 horses and a was in need of a tractor in the same price range. I found a 22 hp Diesel John Deere for 4000.00 added a few used attachments. 4' box blade to move poop, hay spear for round bales, and some gardenning tools like an all purpose plow, tiller and disk harrow. I would recommend a boom pole to help lifting and pulling up posts. This is not a large tractor and is easy to drive through my barn and will fit through 5' openings with ease. I located it on craigs list and bought from the secound owner. It needed brakes and wireing work. I was able to make the repairs myself. Most compacts are often made overseas and are sold under a larger "American" company name. Diesel is better than gas because of the shelf life of gas with its new additives and diesels make better power at different rpm. I hope that is of some help to you, and happy hunting.




Panelman55


----------



## Jdick (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to look at a kubota l 245 in a few. Has a 6' king kutter with it for $ 3k. 
Im doing some research, and it looks like a solid machine and a good price. Said it has a dead battery, so possibly a bad alternator?


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

One thing to check is the hours, and make sure all wiring is not in a mess.




Panelman55


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Panelman55 said:


> One thing to check is the hours, and make sure all wiring is not in a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great advice Panelman55...


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ask me how I know.......







Panlman55


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Hi there, I saw this thread and thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.

Depending on each person's needs and circumstances a used gas-powered tractor can be a good choice.

If you're buying a used tractor presumably you don't want to have to pay someone else to take care of it, that kinda defeats the saving money idea. A lot of folks are perfectly capable of maintaining a gas unit but get completely lost with a diesel engine.

In my area at least gas-powered tractors are considerably cheaper, hp for hp, than diesels. Some folks shy away from them because they think the gas will go stale from sitting for extended periods but a small amount of fuel stabilizer in your tank will prevent that quite well.

Last but not least it depends on your nose. Personally I'd crawl over a mile of broken glass to save myself from breathing diesel exhaust fumes. I really hate that smell but some folks might not mind it.

Anyway, just my thoughts, I hope you get good service from whatever you buy.


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought that I would trow in my 2 cents as well, I live on 7.9 acres and have maintained it for over 20 years here. It is hilly, and some areas are wet. I have found that my 18 horse Yanmar 4wd tractor is the best thing since sliced bread. I sips the fuel, now over $4.50 a gal. With the old gas tractor, It seemed that I was using 5 gallons of gas or more to just mow the lawn, with the diesel, I can mow, roto, and use it on less than 2.5 all day long. With your small lot, 16-20 HP used Jap tractors might be a good fit, a lot can be found in the 2500-4000 price range, and if your land if flat and dry, 2 wd would work just fine.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Get one with a FEL and 20-40hp.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Buying new might cost 3 times as much, along with all new implements - if youre able to be patient and search for a used tractor with everything for your budget - youd make out much better in the long run.


----------



## Clausius1094 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a kubota L245. The four wheel drive is quit maneuverable around my property. It gets the chores around the house good and also can handle the pushing and heavy lifting with my front end bucket. Has slot of hours, but still runs great.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

There are so many tractors out there now on the internet. Craig's list is a good place to start. Your local trader papers are good also. Ebay is always there is you are willing to drive to pick it up. With all that said, patience and research will get you what you want at the price you want. If you are not "tractor savvy", find a friend that is to go look at it with you. I would never buy anything over the internet that I could not go look at first. You may not want an FEL now, or 4 wheel drive, but if your property is hilly, or muddy, you might want to consider the FWD. The economy is bad now here in the US so there are many deals flying around that you can take advantage of. Look at it, and if you really want it, give it a really good going over as far as the condition, haggle with the seller a bit and, you might be able to save some money on the deal to get you some implements of your choice. Buying used takes a more cautious approach than buying new, but if you take your time you will find a deal custom made for your application. Good luck and Good hunting!!


----------

